# How far would you drive for training class?



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I hear that it is common for people to drive several hours to get to their schutzhund cub. If you like the place and the drive doesn't bother you, then go for it. I was going to drive 4 hours (one way) to get training for my gsd puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd do it, especially if it's only for 2 weeks. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I would do it too, especially since it's not ongoing. I probably would look for something closer, (if I hadn't already done that) but ultimately I would go where ever I needed to.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it's probably because I'm spoiled over here and have never had to drive more than an hour to dog class.... and we have about 4-5 good thumbs up training locations with excellent instructors within an hour of where I live.... but I would have a very tough time picking up a weekly schedule that involves over 60 minutes of driving one way. I would do it maybe once a month, but more frequent than that would kill me. Seriously.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

We live far in the country and training class is 1 hr 15 min from our house one way. We only do it once a week, but that is enough for me. Going is not the problem, it is the long drive home (seems twice as long). It is important to me to try to continue our classes though, so drive we must.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

If it's for something special I would do it. I drive 1 hour for dock diving and that's a fun thing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We'll be driving about 1 hour for classes. Probably for several years...so much more than what you're talking about, in total.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been saying how I wish there were more training classes close to me. I have driven 30-45 minutes for a class before. I have never driven an hour 1 way for classes. If I was willing to drive an hour to classes, I could take classes at A Click Above in Leesburg or Coloniel K9 in Stafford. I have been trying to find sub-novice classes, but I have not been able to find any even an hour away. There is Blue Ridge Dog Training Club, and it is an hour away, but it is all the way in Clarke County almost to Winchester. I wonder if that's where Jess and Beamer took classes. The classes are reasonably priced.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in the DFW area. We measure distance by the time it takes to get somewhere, not the miles. My daughter had girls on her competitive soccer team that drove 90 minutes each way to practice - that was 5 days/week. We had our boys in ice hockey, which was an hour away, starting at 5AM, but only 3 times a week - we were thrilled when they built a rink 30 minutes away.

Banker's next class will be over an hour away, depending on the time of day.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Half an hour one way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annerose95 (Mar 13, 2014)

This is not about me but my friend, once a week she does Schutzhund with her German Shepherd (he has his BH) and she brings me every time. It's 1h30 away, luckily Xyrus doesn't have carsickness haha !
Anne x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

What part of CT are you in? I'm in the shoreline and I drive about 40-45 minutes each way for Ella's obedience class. I don't mind the driving itself but I feel bad for Ella because she doesn't do well in the car. It's worth it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi is taking classes two days a week at a place over an hour from the house- NEVER AGAIN!!!! First of all, it's over $10 in tolls each way and Yogi gets car sick on the drive up. It's heavy traffic and while the classes are excellent, it's too much for both of us. It's 3 hours for commuting and class and my lifestyle right now doesn't permit that much time. When these classes end in a few weeks we are starting back up with a trainer close to home.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm currently taking a six week tracking class that is 3 hours away. Field training is at the same location. Flip was in an intro to competition obedience class that was 2 1/2 hours away, we did that for five weeks. When I do private obedience lessons, they are 3 1/2 hours away. And last summer I flew across the country (Louisiana to Michigan) for private lessons.

Most Saturdays I drive to a training building over an hour away. There's no actual classes there, I'm just going to have a building to work in.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I would not be able to between work, kids and animals. Not enough time in the day  
If you have the time and resources, i say go for it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I'm currently taking a six week tracking class that is 3 hours away. Field training is at the same location. Flip was in an intro to competition obedience class that was 2 1/2 hours away, we did that for five weeks. When I do private obedience lessons, they are 3 1/2 hours away. And last summer I flew across the country (Louisiana to Michigan) for private lessons.
> 
> Most Saturdays I drive to a training building over an hour away. There's no actual classes there, I'm just going to have a building to work in.


Jodie - did Linda try talking you into staying here? Or did the mosquitoes chase you away..... :wave:

I've no idea if she's offering classes out her way, but you know you could be living here in the middle of all these local clubs + drive 2.5 hours to train with her....


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> I'm currently taking a six week tracking class that is 3 hours away. Field training is at the same location. Flip was in an intro to competition obedience class that was 2 1/2 hours away, we did that for five weeks. When I do private obedience lessons, they are 3 1/2 hours away. And last summer I flew across the country (Louisiana to Michigan) for private lessons.
> 
> Most Saturdays I drive to a training building over an hour away. There's no actual classes there, I'm just going to have a building to work in.


I have a guess, but I am curious to know if I am right. Who did you fly all the way to MI to take private lessons with?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> I have a guess, but I am curious to know if I am right. Who did you fly all the way to MI to take private lessons with?


Linda Koutsky


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Less than a hour. There's AKC classes literally 2 minutes from my house.


----------

